#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Перевод Broken Sanskrit

## Shus

Как у нас принято переводить Broken Sanskrit ? Вульгарный санскрит?
Речь идет о текстах начала н.э. : Broken Sanskrit mixed with Prakrit (2nd~3rd centuries C.E.)

----------


## Нико

Похоже, именно "вульгарный санскрит". Ну не "ломаный" же)))....

----------

Shus (08.03.2016)

----------


## Aion

> Ну не "ломаный" же)))....


А почему бы нет? Ведь mixed with Prakrit.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2016)

----------


## Нико

> А почему бы нет? Ведь mixed with Prakrit.


Гугель выдаёт, что "вульгарный санскрит" - это "вторичный пракрит". )

----------

Aion (08.03.2016)

----------


## Aion

Ну раз гугель, тогда да, конечно, вульгарный.  :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Похоже, именно "вульгарный санскрит". Ну не "ломаный" же)))....


Почему, ведь есть же:
broken еnglish

В таком, например, контексте:
1.Oral transmission in Prakrit. 1st Century BCE.
2.Oral transmission in Prakrit. Written Prakrit in Kharoṣṭhī script. 1st~3rd centuries CE.
3_.Broken_ Sanskrit mixed with Prakrit. 2nd~3rd centuries CE.
4.(Buddhist) Sanskrit. Written in Brāhmī script. 3rd/4th centuries onwards.

Вроде, как раз и будет - _ломаный/искажённый_

 Выражение _вульгарный санскрит_, противоречиво само по себе : вульгарный хорошо сделанный [язык] 

(п.с.  Вам: )

----------

Нико (08.03.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Есть устоявшейся термин "Буддийский гибридный санскрит" (BUDDHIST HYBRID SANSKRIT), т.е. -- с примесью пракритов.
В Сети есть и соотв. англоязычн. словарь, и грамматика... 
Именно на этом "скверном/испорченном санскрите" (по выражению Хорхе Луиса Борхеса : ) написана, к примеру, большая часть Лалитавистары.

----------

Aion (08.03.2016), Нико (08.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (08.03.2016)

----------


## Shus

> Есть устоявшейся термин "Буддийский гибридный санскрит" (BUDDHIST HYBRID SANSKRIT), т.е. -- с примесью пракритов.
> В Сети есть и соотв. англоязычн. словарь, и грамматика... 
> Именно на этом "скверном/испорченном санскрите" (по выражению Хорхе Луиса Борхеса : ) написана, к примеру, большая часть Лалитавистары.


У автора (а он один главных мировых авторитетов и знатоков ранних сутр) выделяется брокен санскрит, пракриты с примесью санскритских слов и "буддистский" (гибридный) санскрит. Помимо самих санскритов, естественно.
Оказывается, буддийский гибридный санскрит письмом брахми - это уже венец эволюции (3-4 в.в.) до этого писали всяко. :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У автора (а он один главных мировых авторитетов и знатоков ранних сутр) выделяется брокен санскрит, пракриты с примесью санскритских слов и "буддистский" (гибридный) санскрит. Помимо самих санскритов, естественно.
> Оказывается, буддийский гибридный санскрит письмом брахми - это уже венец эволюции (3-4 в.в.) до этого писали всяко.


Извиняюсь, что вклиниваюсь.

Судя по всему автор, как и многие другие современные авторитетные исследователи, отказался от термина HYBRID SANSKRIT.
.(Buddhist) Sanskrit. Written in Brāhmī script. 3rd/4th centuries onwards. - это уже какраз время классического (буддийского) санскрита.

Гибридному, у автора, соответствует Broken Sanskrit mixed with Prakrit. 2nd~3rd centuries CE
Но, здесь есть одно -но  :Smilie:  В этот период уже буддийские авторы писали на чистом классическом санскрите ! (напр. Ашвагхоша и Нагарджуна(тот который ранний ; ) )

----------


## Shus

> Извиняюсь, что вклиниваюсь.
> Но судя по всему автор, как и многие другие современные авторитетные исследователи, отказался от термина HYBRID SANSKRIT.
> .(Buddhist) Sanskrit. Written in Brāhmī script. 3rd/4th centuries onwards. - это уже какраз время классического (буддийского) санскрита.
> Гибридному, у автора, соответствует Broken Sanskrit mixed with Prakrit. 2nd~3rd centuries CE


О господи... Ну что я так невнятно пишу!

Повторюсь в другом формате:
1) брокен санскрит; 
2) пракриты с примесью санскритских слов; 
3) "буддистский" (гибридный) санскрит (BHS).

В самых ранних текстах махаяны использовался (2). При переходе с (2) на (3) происходили всякие чудесные трансформации и наделения новыми смыслами.

(3) - это уже времена Асанги и пр.

(1) - это именно вульгарный, упрощенный санскрит.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> О господи... Ну что я так невнятно пишу!
> 
> Повторюсь в другом формате:
> 1) брокен санскрит; 
> 2) пракриты с примесью санскритских слов; 
> 3) "буддистский" (*гибридный*) санскрит.
> В самых ранних текстах махаяны использовался (2). При переходе с (2) на (3) происходили всякие чудесные трансформации и наделения новыми смыслами.
> 
> (3) - это уже времена Асанги и пр.
> ...


Автор не об этом. Не гибридный, уже чистый классический санскрит (пункт 3).
Ведь можете сами у него спросить, чтоб не закралась ошибка в перевод.

В переводах сутр с пракритов, до этого, (пункт 1- 2) использовался брокен санскрит, по определённым причинам. Не вульгарный - ломаный.

----------


## Shus

> Автор не об этом. Не гибридный, уже чистый классический санскрит (пункт 3).
> Ведь можете сами у него спросить, чтоб не закралась ошибка в перевод.
> В переводах сутр с пракритов, до этого, (пункт 2) использовался брокен санскрит, по определённым причинам.


Ув. Владимир Николаевич!
Я ценю Вашу эрудицию, но тут Вы явно...хм.. неправы. Или просто не понимаете о чем идет речь.

Автору можете написать сами: Seishi Karashima, Soka University, Institute for Advanced Buddhology - у меня к нему вопросов нет. 
Хотя я бы не советовал торопиться. Лучше дождитесь, когда я выложу статью (как обычно "однобокую"), Вы ее прочитаете и уже потом все вопросы и несогласия в письме изложите.

P.S. Я для себя эту тему исчерпал, т.к. меня просто интересовало как в России _принято_ переводить словосочетание "брокен санаскрит".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.03.2016)

----------


## Нико

> У автора (а он один главных мировых авторитетов и знатоков ранних сутр) выделяется брокен санскрит, пракриты с примесью санскритских слов и "буддистский" (гибридный) санскрит. Помимо самих санскритов, естественно.
> Оказывается, буддийский гибридный санскрит письмом брахми - это уже венец эволюции (3-4 в.в.) до этого писали всяко.


Так Вы в итоге на каком варианте broken остановились-останавливаетесь?)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ув. Владимир Николаевич!
> Я ценю Вашу эрудицию, но тут Вы явно...хм.. неправы. Или просто не понимаете о чем идет речь.
> 
> Автору можете написать сами: Seishi Karashima, Soka University, Institute for Advanced Buddhology - у меня к нему вопросов нет. 
> Хотя я бы не советовал торопиться. Лучше дождитесь, когда я выложу статью (как обычно "однобокую"), Вы ее прочитаете и уже потом все вопросы и несогласия в письме изложите.
> 
> P.S. Я для себя эту тему исчерпал, т.к. меня просто интересовало как в России _принято_ переводить словосочетание "брокен санаскрит".


Извините, я просто попытался предотвратить ошибку в переводе и дальнейшем понимании современного и кмк. очень ценного исследования.
К сожалению  это не удалось  :Frown:

----------

Shus (08.03.2016)

----------


## Shus

> Так Вы в итоге на каком варианте broken остановились-останавливаетесь?)


"Вульгарный", т.к. по смыслу у него историческая роль типа как у "вульгарной латыни" (хотя мне это выражение чисто  "на вкус" не очень нравится).

----------

Нико (08.03.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как у нас принято переводить Broken Sanskrit ? Вульгарный санскрит?
> Речь идет о текстах начала н.э. : *Broken Sanskrit mixed with Prakrit* (2nd~3rd centuries C.E.)





> У автора (а он один главных мировых авторитетов и знатоков ранних сутр) выделяется брокен санскрит, *пракриты с примесью санскритских слов* и "буддистский" (гибридный) санскрит. Помимо самих санскритов, естественно.
> Оказывается, буддийский гибридный санскрит письмом брахми - это уже венец эволюции (3-4 в.в.) до этого писали всяко.


Тут путаница какая-то получилась...
На англ. сказано: "Broken Sanskrit mixed with Prakrit", т.е. "ломаный санскрит с примесью пракрита", что, как мне кажется, как раз и соответствует "буддийскому гибридному".
А вот о "пракритах с примесью санскрита" речи у автора вообще нет.
Ну, а санскрит письмом брахми -- это, видимо, нормальный/чистый санскрит, но записанный не алфавитом деванагари, появившимся гораздо позже.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.03.2016)

----------


## Shus

> Тут путаница какая-то получилась...
> На англ. сказано: "Broken Sanskrit mixed with Prakrit", т.е. "ломаный санскрит с примесью пракрита", что, как мне кажется, как раз и соответствует "буддийскому гибридному".
> А вот о "пракритах с примесью санскрита" речи у автора вообще нет.
> Ну, а санскрит письмом брахми -- это, видимо, нормальный/чистый санскрит, но записанный не алфавитом деванагари, появившимся гораздо позже.


Юй Кан, я не знаю какую из статей Вы читали, но там есть и -cum-, и mix, а вообще он это все достаточно небрежно излагает.
Я разобрался, что и как по контексту и по сути (см. выше). 

Еще раз напомоню хронологию и тип письма, как у автора (хотя далее по тексту он употребляет и несколько отличные определения):
(1) Oral transmission in Prakrit (i.e. colloquial languages, including Gandhari): 1st century B.C.E.
(2) Oral transmission in Prakrit / writing of Prakrit texts in Kharosthi: 1st~3rd centuries C.E.
(3) Broken Sanskrit mixed with Prakrit (2nd~3rd centuries C.E.). 
(4) (Buddhist) Sanskrit; writing in Brahmi (3rd/4th century C.E. onwards) 

(4) - это и есть буддистский гибридный санскрит.

Всем спасибо. Давайте закругляться.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Полагаю, шусовым переводам очень пойдёт вот такое: "ломаный (broken) санскрит".

----------

